
Modelling Homogeneous Generative Meta-Programming - mpweiher
http://drops.dagstuhl.de/opus/frontdoor.php?source_opus=7277
======
xgk
Coauthor of the "Modelling ..." paper here. Happy to answer questions!

~~~
auggierose
How is hygiene handled? For example, does this relate to or incorporate some
of the "Bindings as Sets of Scopes" work?

~~~
xgk
Hygiene is deliberately _omitted_.

Why? Because there are various different ways of handling hygiene, including
not providing hygiene at all. A foundational model of MP should not 'hard-
code' any specific approach towards hygiene.

~~~
xgk
Our model can be used as a basis to implement any approach to hygiene that is
of interest.

